# Value of a '67 L8 with accessories



## 67Gravely (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello, I just finished doing a full restoration on a '67 L8 and all kind of accessories. I was wondering if anyone knew the value (ball park) for any of these: L8 tractor with starter (smalle delco), six bolt mower deck, rotary plow, snow blade, snow blower, and seat. The entire package was completely torn down and gone through to bring back to as close to factory spec as I could. Both the tractor and accessories have been stripped of original paint and after reassembly we did a full primercoat and matched finish coat to factory color. The only thing that I could not find was the original decals so I had them made at a local graphics shop. I put quite a bit of work into it but now I am not sure what the total value is and where to advertise the package in order to sell it. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Did you replace any bearing or seals in the process? 

A few pictures would help.


rggraphix.com has almost all of the Gravely decals.


----------

